# Sumador BCD 8 bits en proteus



## infiernus (Abr 23, 2012)

Hola amigos este post para saber si alguien me colaboraria con un Sumador BCD 8 bits en proteus en el cual se puedan sumar tanto numeros positivos como negativos y que la salidad se muestre en 4 display 3 para el resultado de la suma y 1 para el simbolo de negativo.

Adjunto dejo un archivo con un sumador-restador de 8 bits en proteus si alguien me pudiera indicar cual es la parte encargada de la suma y cual de la resta para asi poder modificarlo y como haria para colocar lo de que en el display me muestre el simbolo menos si el resultado es un numero negativo.
gracias por su atencion


----------



## El nombre (Abr 24, 2012)

Empieza por el reset. 
Algo te pasa ya que la and de entrada del pulso está siempre a nivel bajo.
si desconectas el reset de la and y la pones la and a nivel alto parece que cuente.
Saludos


----------

